# Padgett signs with Suns!



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

It's obvious the Rockets weren't very interesting in resigning him, but it's unfortunate he reached a multi-year deal with conference rivals Phoenix. They just traded Voskuhl for cap space, so it has to be a very small contract.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

Oh well no more Scottie 2 hottie. No more wide open threes in a rockets uniform. Why would the suns want him? No answers come to my mind.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

He'll probably replace McCarty. He's a tougher player and can hit the open shot better than Walter can. He'll still get em with Nash (and perhaps JJ) around too. Walter can't seem to rebound anymore, which sucked because the Suns had to use him at PF. Padgett can rebound.


----------



## McGrady (May 17, 2005)

padgett can't rebound...


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

He can rebound. He's not a great rebounder. His rebounding numbers slipped a bit last year, but before that he's been better. He's still an upgrade over McCarty.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Stro and Juwan will take up most the minutes at PF this yr (if most stay healthy), so Padgett won't be getting too many minutes anyway. Let's hope he doesn't come back and burn us as our opponent (get it? burn? Suns? mwhahaha)


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Oh no. He's one of my favourite players.


----------



## Ming_7_6 (May 6, 2005)

Padgett is a lot better than McCarty in my view.

But considering the Rockets already have Swift, Juwan Howard, Weatherspoon, and Vin Baker who will probably be on the roster as a 4th string PF and 3rd string C........


really no place for Padgett.


Funny thing is on realgm Suns board the Suns homers are saying he left Houston for the Suns because he knew that was the only way to win a ring...........


LMAO


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

> Let's hope he doesn't come back and burn us as our opponent (get it? burn? Suns? mwhahaha)


Was it just me or did anyone else just hear a rimshot.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

McGrady said:


> padgett can't rebound...


Career wise: 

Yao Ming Rebounds/48: 13.3
Scott Padgett Rebounds/48: 10.4

Only 2.9 per 48 worse than a guy who is almost a foot taller than him.


----------



## Eduardo (Jan 27, 2005)

Ming_7_6 said:


> Padgett is a lot better than McCarty in my view.
> 
> But considering the Rockets already have Swift, Juwan Howard, Weatherspoon, and Vin Baker who will probably be on the roster as a 4th string PF and 3rd string C........
> 
> ...


LOL. We'll show them if he wanted a ring, he should've stayed in Houston!


----------



## McGrady (May 17, 2005)

tempe85 said:


> Career wise:
> 
> Yao Ming Rebounds/48: 13.3
> Scott Padgett Rebounds/48: 10.4
> ...


that has to be a joke. seriously, you can do that for almost anybody.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Well a guy like that has to whomever will pay him.

But like I said he didn't even exist/get playing time until T-Mac gave him confidence.

He sucks at defense, so Phoenix is a great place for him.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

McGrady said:


> that has to be a joke. seriously, you can do that for almost anybody.


No you can't. For instance Walter McCarty averaged 5.2 RB/Per 48 for his career and he's 6'10. So Padget is about twice the rebounder he is. Above 10 per 48 is respectable especially for a bench type player (who is tall). Padget isn't a great rebounder or anything but he's really not that bad.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

tempe85 said:


> Career wise:
> 
> Yao Ming Rebounds/48: 13.3
> Scott Padgett Rebounds/48: 10.4
> ...



Only 3 rebounds? That's pretty significant.


----------



## James_Posey (Jul 31, 2005)

I dont care if he wasnt that great. He brought a spark from the bench. Also i saw near the the start of the playoffs and he played hes butt off.


----------

